# Young Rhom?



## MartinR (May 25, 2008)

Hi
My name is Martin and i`m not new here but i´ve a new member name...
My old name was MrX but this account does´nt work at present so i´ve registered me new here.
I´ve a new serra and don´t know what kind of serra it would be?
He´s 10cm (4 inch) and have a lot of orange colour and red eyes.
I´ve bought him as a rhom but i´m not sure because i would say eigenmanni?

Here are some bad pictures....
  

And here is my second serra that couldnt identify a half year ago...
Here are some new pictures of him a half year later... it´s a sur rhom, or not?
  

Thank you for your help
Greetings from germany 
Martin


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

The top pics are blurry but going by them I would say it is a comressus, there appears to be some barring but in the bottom pics I don't see any barring, at least not on the parts of the serra that are visable so I would say rhombeus based on the bottom pics. I think you need some better flank shots.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

like Ja'eh mentioned, it looks like either a compressus or a rhom... i'm leaning more toward rhom. nice fish and welcome to p-fury!


----------

